# How Long will Venison last in freezer?



## buttmuncher

I have some Deer meat in the freezer for 2yrs, it is a non-frost free unit (no defrost cycle) it doesn't seem to be freezer burned.
I hate to waste it ... Summer sausage?


----------



## bassman

You should be fine as long as it's not freezer burnt.  We process our own deer and elk.  Wrap in a heavy duty plastic wrap then butcher paper.  I've had some after 3 years and it was still good.


----------



## goat

Sounds like there should be no problem.  Never waste good venison.


----------



## chef_boy812

IMO, with the rest of the crew, it should be good, as long as you  are absolutely sure the freezer has not had a power outage or other reason to have thawed out or even get soft.  

can't wait to see the results, ggod luck


----------



## flash

Is it black or red?

I have pulled some vacuumed packed venison that was over 1 year old, still red, just like it was freshly packed. Tasty too


----------



## pineywoods

Agreed if properly wrapped two years is no problem. If any doubt look at it and smell it.


----------



## davidmcg

Sorry folks I guess I am a chicken.  I never keep venison beyond a year regardless of how it is wrapped.  Besides, in our family, it would be a miracle if any cut of meat lasted beyond a year before it gets cooked and ate.


----------



## erain

i dont have any venison cuts that make it past a year any more, right before hunting i go thru freezer and go thru it completely, any cuts or burger from the prev year i put together and make jerkyn to take with hunting or when i make sausage right after hunting if there is any left i will make a small batch of sausage and use it first. this ensures me of always fresh(less than a year) meat. however before i started this way and being a long time vac packer i hhave seen venison up to 2 years old, usually it got lost in freezer and slipped thru. but if no freezer burn and it looks good. venison keeps as well as any meat in the freezer and vac packing a plus esp if you got a good machine.


----------

